# Connecting DECA to router



## quick99 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have my install on Monday and am curious about getting my network router connected to DECA so I can still access on demand.

Does this need to be connected where the SWM and what not is mounted or can it be connected anywhere one of the cables is running?

What I would like to do is just take the ethernet cable I currently have plugged into the back of my HR20 and use that to plug into DECA, would that work?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The installer may insist on installing it near your router, but really, if you have a network cable from your router out to your entertainment center (for example), you could plug the broadband connection in there and just split the SWiM line .. one to broadband DECA, one to receiver (with DECA if necessary).

The broadband DECA requires a power inverter regardless.


----------



## quick99 (Mar 7, 2007)

Does it make a difference if the line is split or not? I already have 2 cables running to that HR20 (now SWM yet).


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have one of my DECA adapters plugged into my eithernet cable from my router. On Demand and TV apps work fine on all receivers but media share does not. Not a big deal because I seldom use media share.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

quick99 said:


> Does it make a difference if the line is split or not? I already have 2 cables running to that HR20 (now SWM yet).


No, it doesn't matter where the line is split. As long as both cables are connected to a splitter once the SWiM is installed, you're good. There could be an extra splitter near the receiver, and you would use short coax cables to the receiver and to the broadband DECA, or you could make sure both of the long cables are connected to a splitter closer to the SWiM.


----------

